

Nexus One successor? - rwl

Today's print edition of the SF Chronicle has a tiny story (page D3) entitled "Android-Google device rollout." It says:<p><i>Huawei Technologies Co. said that next week it will introduce an Android 2.2 smart phone it developed jointly with Mountain View's Google Inc. The device will come preinstalled with the Android 2.2 system ... The phone, to be introduced next Thursday, also functions as a Wi-Fi router.</i><p>(I can't find this snippet anywhere on sfgate.com or via Google.  What gives?)<p>This doesn't sound like another carrier-sponsored, locked-down phone; it sounds like a successor to the Nexus One.  Anyone know anything about it?
======
MaysonL
See: [http://www.marketwatch.com/story/huawei-to-unveil-new-
google...](http://www.marketwatch.com/story/huawei-to-unveil-new-google-
android-phone-2010-08-25)

